# Problema com anemómetro Davis VP2



## geoair.pt (1 Abr 2013 às 09:23)

Boas,
Na última semana o anemómetro da minha Davis VP2 apresenta um comportamento errático, estando largos períodos de tempo com a indicação de 0 km/h, embora por vezes registe alguma velocidade.
Já alguém teve alguma experiência semelhante?
Cumps


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 09:25)

O Mário Barros tem tido esse mesmo problema. 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 09:33)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Na última semana o anemómetro da minha Davis VP2 apresenta um comportamento errático, estando largos períodos de tempo com a indicação de 0 km/h, embora por vezes registe alguma velocidade.
> Já alguém teve alguma experiência semelhante?
> Cumps



Bom dia,

Também já tive esse problema com o meu anemómetro e a solução foi comprar um novo. De acordo com a Gestel, que analisou depois o anemómetro em causa, foi o sensor interior (ou uma pequena placa de circuitos integrados que tem no interior)) que tinha avariado e não havia reparação possível.

De qualquer das formas, convém antes fazer uma pequena verificação, desmontando a parte das "conchas" e verificar se o contacto íman no seu interior está com alguma oxidação/verdete e, se fôr necessário, dar-lhe uma limpeza. Depois disso, se continuar a falhar, então não há mesmo volta a dar...


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Abr 2013 às 09:40)

Hoje por acaso ainda não aconteceu, mas por exemplo:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL7&day=31&year=2013&month=3
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL7&day=29&year=2013&month=3

Pelo que já li podem ser várias causas desde o deslocamento (para baixo) do sensor no veio do anemómetro, até teias de aranha que impedem a leitura (embora não me pareça que seja este o caso).
No entanto, já tive a investigar e há na europa 'spares' que se podem comprar e evitar a compra integral do anemómetro e assim poupar uns euros valentes.
Problema agora é esperar que não chova para conseguir ir ao telhado e depois arranjar condições para lá ir, uma vez que o mesmo não tem acesso fácil...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 09:48)

geoair.pt disse:


> Hoje por acaso ainda não aconteceu, mas por exemplo:
> 
> Pelo que já li podem ser várias causas desde o deslocamento (para baixo) do sensor no veio do anemómetro, até teias de aranha que impedem a leitura (embora não me pareça que seja este o caso).
> No entanto, já tive a investigar e há na europa 'spares' que se podem comprar e evitar a compra integral do anemómetro e assim poupar uns euros valentes.
> Problema agora é esperar que não chova para conseguir ir ao telhado e depois arranjar condições para lá ir, uma vez que o mesmo não tem acesso fácil...



Já agora, se me puderes indicar onde se arranjam esses "spares", agradecia. Ainda tenho o anemómetro antigo e, se der para o reparar com, sempre fico com um de backup.


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Abr 2013 às 09:56)

O que eu encontrei até agora:
http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/brands/davis-instruments/spares

http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/acce...p/cPath/42_52/sort/products_sort_order/page/1

http://www.wetterladen24.de/advance..._description=1&keywords=L%F6ffelrad+&x=12&y=3


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 11:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Também já tive esse problema com o meu anemómetro e a solução foi comprar um novo. De acordo com a Gestel, que analisou depois o anemómetro em causa, foi o sensor interior (ou uma pequena placa de circuitos integrados que tem no interior)) que tinha avariado e não havia reparação possível.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, convém antes fazer uma pequena verificação, desmontando a parte das "conchas" e verificar se o contacto íman no seu interior está com alguma oxidação/verdete e, se fôr necessário, dar-lhe uma limpeza. Depois disso, se continuar a falhar, então não há mesmo volta a dar...



O meu tá a tal ponto que já tá perro, já encomendei um novo, vem já a caminho dos eua, com umas pancadas ele ainda ia indo ao sitio, mas o temporal de Janeiro deu cabo dele, essencialmente em períodos sem vento onde estagnava e não voltava mais mesmo fazendo vento após a calmia. Ainda o trouxe pra baixo e lubrifiquei e desmontei mas não adiantou, assim sendo a única solução foi mesmo encomendar um novo, e assim está feito.

Comprei aqui:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250367514653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649





A brincadeira vai-me ficar cara, mas terá que ser, em nome do meu hobby do meteopt e da meteorologia  apesar dele estar ao nivel dos aviões , eu fiz uma oferta ao vendedor e ele fez-me 105 dólares (86€), em vez de 118 doláres (92€), mais o transporte ficou tudo em 123€, até agora. Prevejo na alfândega pagar mais 29€ de IVA (sendo 85% do total de taxas alfandegárias) o que perfaz já 152€, mais uns pós em taxas e pagar aos CTT todo o processamento da encomenda vai aos 165€. Prevejo que fique pelos 160€/165€, isto se não tiver havido forte agravamento de taxas por via da crise.

*valores arredondados.


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Abr 2013 às 11:55)

Agora já é tarde de mais, mas não ficaria mais barato mandar vir de um dos vendedores europeus?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 11:57)

geoair.pt disse:


> Agora já é tarde de mais, mas não ficaria mais barato mandar vir de um dos vendedores europeus?



Muito dificilmente, mas por acaso nem investiguei, a dificuldade em encontrar tal e encarecimento do preço levou-me logo para o ebay americano.


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Abr 2013 às 12:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito dificilmente, mas por acaso nem investiguei, a dificuldade em encontrar tal e encarecimento do preço levou-me logo para o ebay americano.


Pois, acredito...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2013 às 20:50)

Amanhã está nas minhas mãos, hoje por uma questão de 15 m não o tive   saí do posto dos CTT às 17h10. "Ah e tal isto demora 2 semanas, vai ter que esperar esse tempo em média", conclusão eram só 10 minutos  já sou batido nestas coisas já sabia que ia ocorre algo do género.



> 2013/04/08 17:24 ENTRADA DEPÓSITO TEMPORÁRIO, "ALFÂNDEGA" - LISBOA -
> 2013/04/08 00:25 SELECIONADO PARA CONTROLO ADUANEIRO - LISBOA EMS -
> 2013/04/07 23:23 REIMPRESSÃO DE RÓTULO - LISBOA EMS -
> 2013/04/07 23:23 RECEPÇÃO INTERNACIONAL - LISBOA EMS -
> ...





> Customs Clearance
> April 08, 2013, 5:24 pm
> PORTUGAL
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2013 às 12:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Amanhã está nas minhas mãos



Paguei 36€, 30€ (28€ só o IVA) de alfândega e 6€ aos CTT. Conclusão a festa ficou em 152€ abaixo do previsto por mim .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2013 às 16:00)

Muito bem.

Ansioso por ver a instalação.

Já tens um anemómetro melhor que os meus.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2013 às 15:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ansioso por ver a instalação.



Não seja por isso, acabado de montar mesmo agora .









Já debita, venha outro temporal de Janeiro .


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Abr 2013 às 09:44)

Boas, 
Daqui a pouco vou ao telhado. Há alguma forma de  desligar o logging? Não queria registar dados resultantes do manuseamento do anemometro.
Cumps


----------

